# 9800 GT vs HD4850



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

So, I'm buying a new PC, and I wish to know which Graphics card is better, taking in to consideration - speed, What FPS in games and compatibility. Basically, I HAVE to buy it from PC world as it's the only place my mom will go. And the 2 best affordable ones I can find on PC world are the nVidia GeForce 9800 GT and the Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4850. These are the links:

HD4850: http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=257084&category_oid=

9800: http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=976241&category_oid=

Now, I've heard the HD4850 is better, and thus it costs more (The money isn't an issue). But I've also heard people saying the radeon had compatibility issues with some games. Is this true? Which performs better? And are they both, for lack of a better term "future friendly"? i.e. Will they be compatible with later DirectX versions and can they be OC'd.

Also, I have researched them and the benchmarks, and generally speaking I have found the HD4850 to have better facts. However I have heard some people prefer the 9800 as it has less compatibility issues etc. Please help me with this.

Also, will the HD4850 and 9800 GT work with this computer:

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=056086&category_oid=-34076

Help very much appreciated.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The computer has an integrated geforce 7050 chipset so you will NEED to go with the 9800. If you try to use an ati card you will have drivers conflicts between the ati can and the nvidia chipset.

Also , the stock power supply in that hp won't be enough for a high end graphics card. For a 9800 you will need a quality 600w power supply or higher with 26 amps on the 12v rail. Quality brand include antec's trio series , thermaltakes toughpower series ,corsair , silversone , or cooler master.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh thanks. Sorry I forgot to mention I'm buying an OCZ 700W PSU as well. Are there any better nVidia cards for around the same price you can find? Doesn't matter whether it's on another site now. But if your from america don't post one you know is $300 over there, as things are generally more expensive in the UK.

I heard the 9800 GTX is better, but I can't seem to find any under £150 except for ebay. Would ebay be OK for stuff like that? And the GX2 is meant to be great, but is way over my budget. If not, then what FPS on recent games are we talking about with the 9800 on high settings?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The 9800 GTX is a good buy. One of our hardware techs just got one and is pretty satisfied with its performance I heard.

The powersupply is good. And if your buying on ebay , just make sure the buyer has A LOT of good feedback (over 1000) and is over 97% positive. Ebay is a good source for computer parts and you can find some pretty good deals.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ah OK thanks. I think I'll get the GTX. Just a quaick question on installing it: to install it, is this what I have to do:

uninstall my drivers, turn off the PC, open the tower, take out the 7050, slot in the 9800, plug the VGA/DVI socket from the monior into it, plug the PSU into it. Is that all I have to do? and Do I plus the monitor into the actaul graphics card? Or is there just a plug at the back of the tower thats linked to the 7050 chipset? Also, would it be easy enough to fit another GTX in there at a later point in time?

And is the GTX future proff with DirectX11 etc?

[email protected] questions

thanks for the help.

[edit]
I think I might buy the GTX off ebay, but which is the best brand etc, as I've seen some GTX's on there at £45 and otheres like the OC'd BFG ones at £180. I'm looking for something under £150 though.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK, I think I've found a good site that has a 9800 GTX and a 750W PSU for quite a cheap price. Does this look like a good buy? :

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?TT-W0117
and
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-98GTXP

And will they fit with my iMedia 2415 PC?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes those look like a good buy. I'm not sure if it will fit inside the imedia as theres nowhere that lists the inside case demensions. But you can always fix that with a a sawsall. Would probably also be best to see if the imedia supports pci-e 2.0 cards. you can call hp about that.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

ah thanks for all the help 

[edit]
and whats a sawsall? sawing a hole in the side to make it fit lol?


----------



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

I seriously hope you're not actually going to the store to buy it, waste of money otherwise \=

In store it says the 4850 is £150, that's as much as a 4870 online...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I have an XFX 9800GTX. Runs circles around anything i've ever had to do.

It barely fit in my antec 900 with only an inch to spare. It's a full 11 inches long- the motherboard is 9.6" wide and gfx goes well beyond that. You need clearancing about 2" to the right to the right edge of the motherboard for everything to clear.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

How exactly could I do that? I have no idea really about what else is in the motherboard and where. I've only been guessing up to now lol. So, here are my questions. If I get that GTX+ what will I need to clear and how? What will I need to connect to it (PSU, VGA etc) and how? And will there be enough room for that graphics card and the PSU I posted?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Theres enough for the powersupply.

But I don';t know about the gpu. You should wait until you get the computer and mesure the inside to make sure it has 11 oe 12 inches of room.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well yeah, but what if I get the PC, and it doesnt fit? Are there smaller ones of around the same standard and price that would fit?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well high end cards are usually very long. Lower end card will be shoprter but not as powerful as a 9800. You should wait to get your computer and mesure how much room it has.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm just worrying if I buy the PC, and then be stuck with the 7050 because I don't have enough room to upgrade. Is there a work-around for that?

Also, I hears someone say that you can use an ATI card on an nVidia Chipset as long as its got the same something-or-other. Is this true? Is there any way I could get the HD4850 working with that PC, because I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

4850 is actually longer than the 9800 i've been told. 

that i know of, the 7800 nvidia is the next smallest card. the 3 and 4 ati and 8 and 9 nvidia generation cards are all in the 10-11 inches bracket.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

but is there any work around if one doesn't fit? Because I really dont want to buy it and be stuck with a crappy GPU. Also, can I use an ATI 4850 on that chipset? If not, isn't there ANY work around to get it to work?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Ask the shop for the measurements for the card and case, or get them to confirm it will fit before buying.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK thanks, I will  Anyone know whether I would be able to get the 4850 to work? And if so, what's the 4850's size compared to the 9800 GTX


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

HD4850: 22 x 10cm
9800GTX: 26.6 x 11.1cm

The 4850 will work on your motherbord's chipset, but you won't be able to add a second graphics card to run as Crossfire. That won't be a problem though as both the 4850 and 9800GTX are high-end cards, capable of playing all modern games.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

emosun said:


> The computer has an integrated geforce 7050 chipset so you will NEED to go with the 9800. If you try to use an ati card you will have drivers conflicts between the ati can and the nvidia chipset.
> 
> Also , the stock power supply in that hp won't be enough for a high end graphics card. For a 9800 you will need a quality 600w power supply or higher with 26 amps on the 12v rail. Quality brand include antec's trio series , thermaltakes toughpower series ,corsair , silversone , or cooler master.


So isn't that true about the driver conflicts etc? If not, then I'll definitaly get it. And now all I have to do is see if the 4850 will fit?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

jrockpunk1 said:


> So isn't that true about the driver conflicts etc? If not, then I'll definitaly get it. And now all I have to do is see if the 4850 will fit?


i'm not sure how all that works. I think it's almost a case by case deal. some combinations work and some dont.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

hrm, I wonder whether PC world would try it before I bought it. I doubt it though  I just really don't want to buy this PC, and not be able to get a good GPU,as that's the whole point in buying it. If someone could shead some light on this please, and tell me whether I'd be able to have the HD4850 and the 700W PSU in that PC with no hassle, that would be great. Please if you have any info on this, do share it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact the shop and ask for the dimensions of the case, and ask will a 4850 fit into it. If it fits, it will run fine with a 700W PSU.


----------

